
Coding Dojo predicts the top seven programming languages of 2018 - spacemanspiffy
https://sdtimes.com/coding-dojo-top-seven-programming-languages-2018/
======
x14
Keep in mind that this is from Indeed, which doesn't really tell us what
startups are using.

